# Merino vs. Shetland sweaters



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

I appreciate shetland sweaters, but a recent acquisition of one of Press's navy merino sweater vests and some thoughtful reflection about what works best for me got me wanting to be an advocate here for merino wool. I find that I wear it much more often than shetland wool. The way the J. Press shaggy dogs get a lot of attention around here I'm simply suggesting that there are a few other sweaters out there that are worth looking at.

First off, I really like the weight of the merino sweater vest I just picked up at Press. And the deep navy color. My next favorite sweater, and one which I wear A LOT during the Fall and Winter, is my navy blue Filson weekender crew neck. It's just enough lighter in weight than the Filson "Guide" model that it's a practical staple in my wardrobe. Great over OCBDs. Somewhat dressy, though not fancy.

Just my .02


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Agreed^. I am not a Shetland sweater person either. Too itchy and too full looking. I prefer a merino wool or Cashmere sweater if I am wearing one.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

Yuck, yuck, and yuck. Soft sweaters can look like modern golf shirts, just too thin and horribly unflattering some of the times on some men. Now the Filson or heavier Norwegian sweaters are great for really cold weather and outdoor pursuits. 

The key (like OCBD and heavy khakis) is to wear them for a decade or so. Put up with being too hot and itching for at least 10 years. They stretch out and thin with wear. 

NOTHING is better than 30 year old sweaters.


----------



## Pugin (May 15, 2010)

I wear my Filson waterfowl sweater even when not shooting, so I probably go too far in the other direction.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I love merino v-necks and sweaters. I wear them to keep me warm while I'm working at my desk. I might choose something else for duck hunting, skiing or "rockin".


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed, man does not live by bread alone...nor does he stay warm with just merino (vs Shetland) or Shetland (vs Merino) sweaters. Depending on our application at a specific time, both are necessary components of our wardrobes! Not sure but, I think I just agreed with the OP?


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Why isn't lambswool part of the discussion? Soft but not shiny like merino.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Very fond of both. For layering, Merino sweaters offer a much less bulky, and not quite as warm alternative.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Charles Saturn said:


> Why isn't lambswool part of the discussion? Soft but not shiny like merino.


Yes, I find lambswool superior to merino, which I don't really like. Then of course there's cashmere...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

... and hand-woven Alpaca, which is soft, light, and lofty ...


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

Charles Saturn said:


> Why isn't lambswool part of the discussion? Soft but not shiny like merino.


Huh? Shiny? Are you sure you're not thinking of mercerized cotton?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

In an idea world all winter I'd wear lambswool, shetlands and thick cashmere all winter.
but in reality no matter how cold it is outside, every business and office building has their furnace blasting hot enough to wear shorts indoors.
I think that's why merino is so popular, it's not as warm and is thus easier to wear and layer with.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Merino is soft and thin, but not hardy and attractive to most, making it rather less attractive to Trads.

The virtues of the Shetland?
A. Slightly uncomfortable (scratchy but only if you don't wear an OCBD, which would be sacrilege)
B. Lasts forever, looks better when abused
C. Thick and hearty, not fashionable while still being attractive

Merino is too flash in the pan, thin and fashionable. My Bean sweaters will need a few annual flag football games to show any wear and they are at 20+ years.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
True Dat, perhaps but, those wonderful merino cardigans and sweater vests can wear so wonderfully under a sport jacket or blazer! :thumbs-up: Shetlands seem a bit much for that application.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

As I wear my outdoor weight sweaters less and less, I have thought of this question alot lately.

There is something very Metrosexual about many of the merino sweaters these days. Too soft, too shiny.

On the other hand, a thick shetland is generally too much for wearing indoors in modern heated offices and spaces. 

Cashmere is great, but they do not last for me. I am going to try some of the thin wool sweaters being made lately. Lands End has a nice saddle shoulder, cable sweater in their recent catalog.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

Markus said:


> I appreciate shetland sweaters, but a recent acquisition of one of Press's navy merino sweater vests and some thoughtful reflection about what works best for me got me wanting to be an advocate here for merino wool. I find that I wear it much more often than shetland wool. The way the J. Press shaggy dogs get a lot of attention around here I'm simply suggesting that there are a few other sweaters out there that are worth looking at.
> 
> First off, I really like the weight and the deep navy color of the merino sweater vest I just picked up at Press. My next favorite sweater, and one which I wear A LOT during the Fall and Winter, is my navy blue Filson weekender crew neck. It's just enough lighter in weight than the Filson "Guide" model that it's a practical staple in my wardrobe, and is great over OCBDs. Somewhat dressy, though not fancy.
> 
> Just my .02


I have been wearing marino wool for a long time and can attests to its softness. Brooks Brother's fall line is out, and sweaters have a tendency to quickly sell out.


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

I just returned all the BB merino sweaters I purchased. I just don't have the body type for them. They seem to not flatter non-svelte torsos.


----------



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

I just got a couple BB merino sweaters that, happily, fit me well. At 5'7" with a fairly small waist and broad shoulders it is tough to find heavier sweaters that aren't a little tight in the chest or don't come down to my knees. A shame, really, as I prefer both the look and feel of lambswool.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

DocVenture said:


> I just got a couple BB merino sweaters that, happily, fit me well. At 5'7" with a fairly small waist and broad shoulders it is tough to find heavier sweaters that aren't a little tight in the chest or don't come down to my knees. A shame, really, as I prefer both the look and feel of lambswool.


Bean has few lambswool offerings right now, a v neck in their regular line, and a crew in the signature line.


----------



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I'll have to find a spot on my Christmas list for one of these. :smile:


----------

